# server outage



## mkellogg

Hi everyone,

In case you've been wondering...the forum server went down from 4-7 PM Eastern Time today.  The company hosting the server said that they lost electrical power to the server room!  Maybe it is time to find another hosting provider for my servers. 

Mike


----------



## alc112

Thank you very much Mike. I was going to start a new htread asking this.


----------



## josama

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> 
> In case you've been wondering...the forum server went down from 4-7 PM Eastern Time today. The company hosting the server said that they lost electrical power to the server room! Maybe it is time to find another hosting provider for my servers.
> 
> Mike


 
You're the world-wide-famous Mike!

Just wanted to say that I love this forum. Did you set it up? It's great!

and, YES, I felt the outage...


----------



## araceli

Me too...


----------



## Benjy

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> 
> In case you've been wondering...the forum server went down from 4-7 PM Eastern Time today.  The company hosting the server said that they lost electrical power to the server room!  Maybe it is time to find another hosting provider for my servers.
> 
> Mike



thats pretty shocking.. i guess they need to take another look at thier ups solutions 

i hope you didnt loose anything you were working on


----------



## mkellogg

Yes, it happened again today.   It happened an hour after they sent an email saying that it would never occur again...


----------



## GenJen54

Thanks for letting us all know.  I thought it was maybe something on my end and that I was missing out on all of the wonderful discussion! 

Let's all cross our fingers it doesn't happen again! 

And, thanks, Mike, for all you do!  This is one of the greatest web communities I've ever had the privilege of participating in.


----------



## Agnès E.

Well, now we know what is going on, I think we will undergo it with more philosophy...


----------



## cuchuflete

But if our philosophy is powered by electricity, we are in deep yogurt!


----------

